

The $20,000 gold Apple Watch Edition sold out in China in less than an hour - bane
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-watch-edition-sold-out-in-china-2015-4

======
kelukelugames
After losing a couple of house offers to overseas buyers with cash, I'm
beginning to question my parents' decision to move to America for a better
life.

I kid! ;)

------
herbig
This news is worthless without knowing how many stores actually had them and
how many. Artificial scarcity is part of the marketing here, of course they'd
sell out.

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
You're right but I would not be surprised if they sold even if there were
plenty. I don't understand the luxury market but it is fascinating that things
like this do sell.

